# What gender are my yellow lutino cockatiels?



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey guys I have two cockatiels and I'm having a really tough time finding out what gender they are.


I read about barring on the tail, but I don't understand what that means. Can someone show me a picture of what they mean by that?


Other than that one of my cockatiel has yellow spots on it's wing. Does that show anything? 


Please help. Help by pictures would be very helpful


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't know anything about wing spots but barring on the tail is where their tail feathers have horizontal stripes of a darker colour on them. Males don't have barring (though they can have a few barred feathers like my man), females have barred tails.
I don't know if its the same in lutinos, I'm not well read on my genetics.
Maybe post some photos of your birds? Someone more knowledgeable will be along soon to help


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

If over a year old the presence of tail barring and wing spots means female, if there is no tail barring or wing spots its most likely a male. Males molt out tail bars and wing spots during their first molt.

Male behaviours are whistling, beak banging, and heart wings. 

Here is the wing spot sexing thread, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307

Ive attached a picture of my female cinnamon lutinos tail feathers, Can you see the striping? (keep clicking to make it bigger)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pictures of YOUR birds would be very helpful. Pictures of both tails (underside) and underneath the wings as well. Also, what are their behaviors like? Any whistling, beak banging, heart wings? And how old are they? We can't help without more info.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Checking for tail bars will work if the bird is an adult. Juvenile males have female-style markings so this is not a reliable indicator for young birds. There are complications if the bird is lutino pied: a female could have pied (clear) feathers on the tail and wings instead of the usual marked feathers, and males may keep their juvenile markings longer than average.

It would be helpful to see the wing markings. If there are markings on top of the wing coverts, that's a sign of a lutino pearl. If the markings are under the wings and on the long flight feathers, that would be a sign of a female if it's an adult bird.


----------



## Sunnyzmommy (Dec 23, 2012)

Hehe I was wondering the same for my teil, but since "he" is only 3 months old I still won't know I guess...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Hehe I was wondering the same for my teil, but since "he" is only 3 months old I still won't know I guess


You can still do wingspot sexing...its not 100% accurate but it may help give a clue.


----------



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

I think they are about 8 months old? The guy who sold them told me they are ready for breeding and are mature now. 


Some things they do: They always chirp (if you call that whistling?) and sometimes one of them tries to bite the other on the neck? 

Since I can't find the bars or whatever I have a strong feeling they are both males. That's two grey females coming home then....


----------



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

I would've taken pictures but it's difficult with them being in the cage .


----------



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

an update: One of them does heart wings for sure. The other one does it as well


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

Heart wings are a good indication of being a cock bird.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

8 months is too young to be breeding them though. They might be physically mature, but they aren't mentally mature. They need to be a year - 18 months old I believe


----------



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

Hecken said:


> 8 months is too young to be breeding them though. They might be physically mature, but they aren't mentally mature. They need to be a year - 18 months old I believe


Yes I know that. I'm just quoting what the breeder said


----------



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

Well I think they are males.... unless they decide to lay an egg sometime soon! 


thanks for your help everyone!


----------

